# piranhas turning white?!?!?



## rudc1 (Jan 14, 2007)

yesterday I noticed one of my piranhas was beginning to turn a lot lighter in color...almost white. today i looked in the tank and another one is starting to as well, the third is still incredibly dark grey/red.

along with this change they are starting to get unusually hostile w/ each other. it almost looks like what i've read about mating, but i've never heard about this white color before.

other than the color they are still acting pretty healthy/normal


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Faded coloration often is a result of poor water condition or stress.

Could you list your parameters for us?
~Taylor~


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

yup!...it can be stress or poor water condition..did you do any water change? or add anything in your tank? what is your water parameter


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

stress 100%


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Since he's new, I thought I might explain what's meant by "Water parameters."

Go to the lfs and get a test kit.
Usually about $30 for the whole shebang.

Test ammonia, nitrite, nitrate and pH.
Those are the basics... let's take it from there.

Please test and post your results here.

Also, some pics would be great.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

When Piranhas turn white it usually means your water conditions are very bad and there is ammonia burn. Like stated in previous threads, purchase a test kit and test your water parameters.

Hater


----------



## Neon22 (Oct 11, 2006)

check the ammonia level


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

How long was your tank set up before you added the P's?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> Faded coloration often is a result of poor water condition or stress.
> 
> Could you list your parameters for us?
> ~Taylor~


agreed, check the water and make sure the temp is right and try doing a slight change


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Maybe he has the Pygomichael jacksonnatts


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> Maybe he has the Pygomichael jacksonnatts










.........kind of seems like the fish is stressed out...check all your levels


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

My piranha are sometimes white in the very early morning and then can get bright red as the day goes on. I have heard this is called 'coluring up' I'm not too sure but just to be safe I would deffidentally check both your ph and ammonia levels. check your ph from the tap as well, just to see what an immediate water change will do for ya. Be careful that if you do have an ammonia problem (> 2.0) you don't let the ph go above 7.0 as ammonia can be leathal. I have struggled with ammonia for a month but due to low ph they do 'ok' while I work on the problem. For instance if your ph in your tank is 6.8 and your ph from tap is 7.6 and your ammonia is 3.0 a water change might be about the LAST thing you want to do, with an ammonia detoxifier needing to hit the tank first.









Kyle


----------

